# Kalkaska passes orv ordinance



## Yarddog (Jan 9, 2003)

Iread on the internet that kalkaska passed the ordinance as of April 1 2009. Was wondering if anyone local has heard of it?


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I know that this was addressed at the 2/10 meeting but I had not heard the outcome!! Is this true?!?!


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

I just called the County Commissioner's Office and I got a voicemail message. I did not leave a message but maybe I should have? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Passmeabrewski (Jan 7, 2008)

Internet article


----------

